# wiring diagram 4 2003 chevy cavalier



## tekneik

I been trying to find the acc wire from the cars wiring but cannot find it . Ive only found the batt wire which is orange I m putting in a kenwood kac 309 . i need help with this and its fucking pissing me off so if anyone has or knows the wiring diagram hook me up


----------



## 1ofaknd

i've got the same car homie....what you need to do is get a fuse tap, and tap into the windshield wiper fuse at the fusebox..left side of the dash. 

also you'll lose your chimes unless you use a harness that has the module with it (60 bucks). 

what harness are you using?


----------



## ibanender

If he's not using that harness he might lose his head one day too. Along with losing the door chime, you lose the controller (or one of anyway) for the airbags. The airbag could randomly deploy, or never deploy when needed.

As far as the ignition wire goes, he is correct in going to the fuse box. The factory radio turns on by a data pulse wire.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 19 2005, 06:17 PM
> *If he's not using that harness he might lose his head one day too.  Along with losing the door chime, you lose the controller (or one of anyway) for the airbags.  The airbag could randomly deploy, or never deploy when needed.
> 
> As far as the ignition wire goes, he is correct in going to the fuse box.  The factory radio turns on by a data pulse wire.
> [snapback]2622001[/snapback]​*


no way man....a lot of people thought that the entire car was wired through the radio..but it's not. 

These cars do utilize class 2 wiring, they started that in 2000 on all j-bodys.
The BCM is connected, through Class 2 wiring, to the instrument panel cluster (IPC), the powertrain control module (PCM), the data link connector (DLC) and USED to be everyone thought the radio as well(totally false)

the ONLY thing that will change is your door chimes...your airbags, computer, wheels and windows will all function normally.

the harness you need is Metra wiring harness (Part number 70-2003) its the cheapest route, you'll need to wire up the switched 12V, which i told you how already.

the mounting kit you'll need is Metra 99-3301 

if you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 19 2005, 08:55 PM
> *no way man....a lot of people thought that the entire car was wired through the radio..but it's not.
> 
> These cars do utilize class 2 wiring, they started that in 2000 on all j-bodys.
> The BCM is connected, through Class 2 wiring, to the instrument panel cluster (IPC), the powertrain control module (PCM), the data link connector (DLC) and USED to be everyone thought the radio as well(totally false)
> 
> the ONLY thing that will change is your door chimes...your airbags, computer, wheels and windows will all function normally.
> 
> the harness you need is Metra wiring harness (Part number 70-2003) its the cheapest route, you'll need to wire up the switched 12V, which i told you how already.
> 
> the mounting kit you'll need is  Metra 99-3301
> 
> if you have any more questions feel free to ask.
> [snapback]2622732[/snapback]​*


I find this to be incorrect, since Metra themselves told us why the harness was there. If you use the T harness, you STILL dont have a door chime unless you buy the speaker. There is more to it, like the air bags. I know for a fact the instrument cluster goes through it somewhere because in one installation that was hardwired (they shoulda known), the speedometer quit working. Yes, they will function normally until needed, then they may not. The factory radio must use data pulse because there is no 12v ignition power, it would be impossible for it to turn on otherwise.


----------



## 1ofaknd

dude..im telling you...they are filling your heads with lies. 

the factory radio uses the class 2 for it's switched power....this is why you must wire up a new switched 12V, because the factory harness does not have one.

i've done at least 3 of the newer cavy's and they are fine. i did my own about 2 years ago, and would you believe...nothing happened!!! nothing else is wired through the radio.

check out this page, has a lot of answers...

http://members.shaw.ca/johnz24/howto/2kaudio.html

also i already said that you lose chimes with the t-harness...there IS a harness out that is just a regular harness with a speaker module wired in. i installed that one in my ol lady's car 2 years ago as well.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 20 2005, 05:24 PM
> *dude..im telling you...they are filling your heads with lies.
> 
> the factory radio uses the class 2 for it's switched power....this is why you must wire up a new switched 12V, because the factory harness does not have one.
> 
> i've done at least 3 of the newer cavy's and they are fine. i did my own about 2 years ago, and would you believe...nothing happened!!! nothing else is wired through the radio.
> 
> check out this page, has a lot of answers...
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/johnz24/howto/2kaudio.html
> 
> also i already said that you lose chimes with the t-harness...there IS a harness out that is just a regular harness with a speaker module wired in. i installed that one in my ol lady's car 2 years ago as well.
> [snapback]2625824[/snapback]​*


You've done at least 3, I've done between 75 and 100. I've seen people not use the T harness and weird stuff happen. Will it happen every time, no, but it happens. If the only thing class 2 was run into the factory was the turn on wire, you wouldn't use a T harness at all, they'd tell you to just run the ignition to the fuse box. Let's find out for sure.... take every car you've done that in and drive them all into a wall doing 50 and see if the airbag deploys.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jan 20 2005, 06:25 PM
> *You've done at least 3, I've done between 75 and 100.  I've seen people not use the T harness and weird stuff happen.  Will it happen every time, no, but it happens.  If the only thing class 2 was run into the factory was the turn on wire, you wouldn't use a T harness at all, they'd tell you to just run the ignition to the fuse box.  Let's find out for sure.... take every car you've done that in and drive them all into a wall doing 50 and see if the airbag deploys.
> [snapback]2626136[/snapback]​*


they make more then just the t-harness for these cars. the harness with the chime module is NOT a t-harness. and it's specifically for these cars.

in fact, i have to take my car into the dealer next week to fix a recall..i'll have them test the airbag circuits and see....they'll be able to see if it's been disabled or if it's in proper working order.


----------



## 1ofaknd

well...it seems my airbags, along with the rest of the car, is in perfect order, they checked it out and it's just fine.


----------



## bluefox_ts

some of the cavs do run other things through the stereo especially on the 03 models I am having a problem right now where my gauges are not working it started when i first installed my new head unit i used the harness with the door chime first and that is when it started then today i switched it to the t harness and put my factory stereo in the trunk so it should be fine now right well it is not still doing the same thing note it also disables my airbags at times and the guys at the audio shop also said they have seen this happen many times if anyone has any ideas on how to remedy this please let me know


----------



## Swangin44s

Hope you have adobe http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/GM-Wiring.pdf


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by bluefox_ts_@Aug 5 2005, 08:54 PM~3549448
> *some of the cavs do run other things through the stereo especially on the 03 models  I am having a problem right now where my gauges are not working it started when i first installed my new head unit  i used the harness with the door chime first and that is when it started then today i switched it to the t harness and put my factory stereo in the trunk so it should be fine now right well it is not still doing the same thing  note it also disables my airbags at times and the guys at the audio shop also said they have seen this happen many times if anyone has any ideas on how to remedy this please let me know
> *


all the new cavs are the same...

they didn't just pull a few out and say "hey, let's change some shit around and stick em back in the line"

I've seen the gages problem even with a stock headunit in the dash..


and how did you test your airbags to know they were "disabled"?? :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 5 2005, 09:44 PM~3549664
> *Hope you have adobe http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/GM-Wiring.pdf
> *


that doesn't have anything to do with this


----------



## bluefox_ts

all the cavs are not the same there happens to be 5 diffarent wireing setups for the radio they have 4, 6, 8 speaker setups that use diffarent hu's and amp when i first did it i got a wiring diagram direct from gm it had five diffarent models all for cavalier the wiring setup was totally diffarent on some these diagrams came from gm so they must be right


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 6 2005, 08:38 AM~3551852
> *that doesn't have anything to do with this
> *


its a wiring diagram, is it not? :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 6 2005, 11:53 AM~3552039
> *its a wiring diagram, is it not?  :uh:
> *


not for a 03 cavy...no, it's not. 

these cars don't have ignition wires in the wiring harness.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by bluefox_ts_@Aug 6 2005, 11:33 AM~3552005
> *all the cavs are not the same there happens to be 5 diffarent wireing setups for the radio they have  4, 6, 8 speaker setups that use diffarent hu's and amp when i first did it i got a wiring diagram direct from gm  it had five diffarent models all for cavalier  the wiring setup was totally diffarent on some  these diagrams came from gm so they must be right
> *


a 2003 cavy with an 8 speaker stock setup...werd...post it up

and 03's...some came with the RDS headunit, some came with a factory amp. that doesn't change the aftermarket harnesses you use.


----------



## 1ofaknd

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ZmhXj72cJ0F/c...asp?i=120GMRC01


----------



## quadmasta

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 6 2005, 12:30 PM~3552308
> *http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ZmhXj72cJ0F/c...asp?i=120GMRC01
> *


I swear that I posted something about Ventura Technologies in another GM "your airbags asplode" thread.


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 6 2005, 10:58 AM~3552215
> *not for a 03 cavy...no, it's not.
> 
> these cars don't have ignition wires in the wiring harness.
> *


ohh, well, the thing did'nt say chevy, just GMC, so I figured it'd work for the caviler too, guess not :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd

The person that made this topic hasn't been on in awhile, lmao

Total Cumulative Posts 1
( 0 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts )

Most active in  Car Stereo
( 1 posts / 100% of this member's active posts )

Last Active Jan 19, 2005 - 01:09 PM


----------

